# I know the melody, but what is it?



## wv81 (Sep 12, 2008)

For an upcoming funeral I'm looking for a particular piece of music. The only thing I know is (a part of) the melody. My uncle remembered and sang it and I wrote it down. You can hear it via http://www.wouterverheij.nl/watisdit.mid

Could you please help me out? Would mean a lot to us!

Thnx!
Wouter (from the Netherlands)


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

It's a Serenade by Paulo Tosti who became Royal Singing Master for Queen Victoria.


----------



## wv81 (Sep 12, 2008)

Many thanx for your reply!

Admittedly, there is some resemblance to Paulo Tosti's Serenata, but it's not quite the piece of music I'm looking for, which has a 3/4-meter.


----------



## MichaelLeMarechal (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi there. I was wondering if somebody could identify the piece of music used at the beginning of this short film for me? I'm sure it's a piece by Mozart, but which?

http://www.betweentheeyes.co.uk/pag...6#/media/detox/videos/goodbye-mr-snuggles.flv

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wv81 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've found out: it's Toselli's Serenade.
Thnx for your support!


----------

